# SoCal GTG December 21st



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Does anyone want to have a meet soon? If so when and where!


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

*Re: Anyone Up For A So. California Meet?*

We are thinking of coming down once the Mrs. car is finished. If things line up, that maybe fun. 


(Addendum)
Date: December 21, 2013 SATURDAY
Time: 10:30 - ????
Where: 19210 Van Ness Ave, Torrance, CA 90501
Mark's number for contact is 3oneZero = Seven 1 Four - 1017

It's very close to the 405 - 190th & Van Ness (south of 190th - 100 yards on Van Ness)


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

*Re: Anyone Up For A So. California Meet?*



papasin said:


> We are thinking of coming down once the Mrs. car is finished. If things line up, that maybe fun.


What did you do to it?


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

*Re: Anyone Up For A So. California Meet?*

The Smart's build log is on here...


----------



## ZacG26 (Jul 26, 2013)

*Re: Anyone Up For A So. California Meet?*

I would like to as well. I could get a couple cars if planned ahead. 
Soon would be good as I am still changing a few things on my system and would love to get some feedback

I am in North County San Diego. Depending on the amount of cars, I may be able to get a location in Oceanside, which is just about in the middle of SD and LA


----------



## MrsPapasin (May 21, 2013)

*Re: Anyone Up For A So. California Meet?*

Hi, Michael! I wouldn't mind getting together when we pick up the Smart. I have more pretty music to play in your car.


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

*Re: Anyone Up For A So. California Meet?*

I would be awesome to get together sometime and hear everyone's updates (ahem, MrsPapasin and UNBROKEN). Also, catch up with everyone... Hopefully I can have something together by the time something like this would happen!


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

*Re: Anyone Up For A So. California Meet?*

Yeah... too long since my last GTG. 

Let us know how this shakes out. I'd be up for making another drive. Heck, if it isn't too soon, I might even have something to listen to for once! (Not making any promises, but I need to get something installed before Papasin convinces me to change everything.)


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

*Re: Anyone Up For A So. California Meet?*



rton20s said:


> Yeah... too long since my last GTG.
> 
> Let us know how this shakes out. I'd be up for making another drive. Heck, if it isn't too soon, I might even have something to listen to for once! (Not making any promises, but I need to get something installed before Papasin convinces me to change everything.)


Nah, JT will do the "convincing" since he has the same car. 

Let me throw out a date...*12/21*

Any takers?


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

*Re: Anyone Up For A So. California Meet?*



papasin said:


> Nah, JT will do the "convincing" since he has the same car.


After Saturday's meet I was thinking about his morels on the dash and what it would take to get my C6s up there in "small" pods. Too much though, I think. 



papasin said:


> Let me throw out a date...*12/21*
> 
> Any takers?


Too soon for me, but I am the last person you should schedule around.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

*Re: Anyone Up For A So. California Meet?*



rton20s said:


> Yeah... too long since my last GTG.





rton20s said:


> Too soon for me


...then there's do I stick with Black 12 or C12XL.

...do I go components in stock locations, or 8s in kicks and a point source in the dash.

I see a pattern. There's definitely hope.   :laugh:


----------



## Diezel10 (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Anyone Up For A So. California Meet?*

I'm Down....I always read about the meets but never had anything to offer, just finished my very 1st all out build...so I'm game.

Diezel10


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

*Re: Anyone Up For A So. California Meet?*



MrsPapasin said:


> Hi, Michael! I wouldn't mind getting together when we pick up the Smart. I have more pretty music to play in your car.


I would love that.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

*Re: Anyone Up For A So. California Meet?*



papasin said:


> ...then there's do I stick with Black 12 or C12XL.
> 
> ...do I go components in stock locations, or 8s in kicks and a point source in the dash.
> 
> I see a pattern. There's definitely hope.   :laugh:


NO. 

Well, actually... there is a certain prototype I might try and slip out of the building the next time I'm up there at SiS.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

*Re: Anyone Up For A So. California Meet?*



papasin said:


> Nah, JT will do the "convincing" since he has the same car.
> 
> Let me throw out a date...*12/21*
> 
> Any takers?


That date works for me, where?


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

*Re: Anyone Up For A So. California Meet?*



papasin said:


> ...then there's do I stick with Black 12 or C12XL.
> 
> ...do I go components in stock locations, or 8s in kicks and a point source in the dash.
> 
> I see a pattern. There's definitely hope.   :laugh:


BAHAHAHAHA


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

*Re: Anyone Up For A So. California Meet?*



michaelsil1 said:


> That date works for me, where?


You guys tell me.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

*Re: Anyone Up For A So. California Meet?*



cobb2819 said:


> BAHAHAHAHA



Stop it. Unless you have a C12XL about to fall off of a truck.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

*Re: Anyone Up For A So. California Meet?*



rton20s said:


> Stop it. Unless you have a C12XL about to fall off of a truck.


Nope...not quite.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

*Re: Anyone Up For A So. California Meet?*



rton20s said:


> Well, actually... there is a certain prototype I might try and slip out of the building the next time I'm up there at SiS.


Hahaha...and I know exactly what you're talking about. Remember, when everyone left and there was less than a half a dozen in the garage, I was one of those guys left behind when that certain prototype was examined.


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: Anyone Up For A So. California Meet?*

I can do the 21st.
Anyone have a doable location on short notice?


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: Anyone Up For A So. California Meet?*



UNBROKEN said:


> I can do the 21st.
> Anyone have a doable location on short notice?


mark said he would host it again.


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: Anyone Up For A So. California Meet?*

Nice....and really really close for us. lol


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

*Re: Anyone Up For A So. California Meet?*

I'm in. Hope the weather gets a bit warmer.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

It's already 20 degrees warmer there than it is here lol.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

*Re: Anyone Up For A So. California Meet?*

I've already PM'd a mod to change the thread title. Let's do the usual...

Date: December 21, 2013 SATURDAY
Time: 10:30 - ????
Where: 19210 Van Ness Ave, Torrance, CA 90501
Mark's number for contact is 3oneZero = Seven 1 Four - 1017

It's very close to the 405 - 190th & Van Ness (south of 190th - 100 yards on Van Ness)

Same as last time (potluck style)?

List of attendees

1. JT - John
2. xxxbusa - Mark (I assume he'll be there since his keys are critical from last time )
3. michaelsil1 - Michael
4. papasin - Richard
5. MrsPapasin - Linda
6. UNBROKEN

...quote and fill-in as we go


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

*Re: Anyone Up For A So. California Meet?*

Man, you guys are killing me. About 5-6 of you guys need to move up here and maybe we can get some fun going up here in the frigid north. I have been playing Mrs Papasin's christmas demo cd the past two days and notice that I still have a fair amount of work to do in the midbass-subbass area. That have a bass christmas cd is incredible for sub bass. I still laugh at the wife's comment last night. She said she thought she was getting a cold. She didn't believe me it was the bass line in the song putting pressure on her ears. The look on her face when the bassline abruptly stopped in the song was priceless. Just think, that isn't even my kind of music either.  I am more at home listening to Norah Jones type stuff.:laugh: Still hoping for a large gettogether in MArch when I am down there or maybe two smaller ones - one north and one south Cali? I think I will have won the lottery if that happens. Of course, I will be absolutely broke for a very long time likely too.:blush:


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

*Re: Anyone Up For A So. California Meet?*

I think I may have to miss out on this one... in-laws will be in town. If something changes, I'll be sure to bring something to gnaw on...

Damon


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Anyone Up For A So. California Meet?*



papasin said:


> I've already PM'd a mod to change the thread title. Let's do the usual...
> 
> Date: December 21, 2013 SATURDAY
> Time: 10:30 - ????
> ...


Finishing up system now. Hopefully, folks will be more open to outsiders.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

*Re: Anyone Up For A So. California Meet?*



palldat said:


> Finishing up system now. Hopefully, folks will be more open to outsiders.


I think it's all good so long as we don't debate the quality of Zapco amps.  :laugh:


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

*Re: Anyone Up For A So. California Meet?*



palldat said:


> Finishing up system now. Hopefully, folks will be more open to outsiders.


Just keep showing up to the get togethers and bring food. You won't be an "outsider" for very long.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

rton20s said:


> Just keep showing up to the get togethers and bring food. You won't be an "outsider" for very long.


That also is very true. Not to mention there's gonna be a couple NorCal gate crashers. 

BTW, thread title updated. Thanks mod!


----------



## MrsPapasin (May 21, 2013)

james2266 said:


> Man, you guys are killing me. About 5-6 of you guys need to move up here and maybe we can get some fun going up here in the frigid north. I have been playing Mrs Papasin's christmas demo cd the past two days and notice that I still have a fair amount of work to do in the midbass-subbass area. That have a bass christmas cd is incredible for sub bass. I still laugh at the wife's comment last night. She said she thought she was getting a cold. She didn't believe me it was the bass line in the song putting pressure on her ears. The look on her face when the bassline abruptly stopped in the song was priceless. Just think, that isn't even my kind of music either.  I am more at home listening to Norah Jones type stuff.:laugh: Still hoping for a large gettogether in MArch when I am down there or maybe two smaller ones - one north and one south Cali? I think I will have won the lottery if that happens. Of course, I will be absolutely broke for a very long time likely too.:blush:


I'm glad you like the Christmas demo cd! I had a lot of fun putting it together, but it's really cool that other people are making use of it too to listen for what strengths and weaknesses are in their systems. I'll be bringing it to this get together too!  Fun, fun, fun!


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

MrsPapasin said:


> I'm glad you like the Christmas demo cd! I had a lot of fun putting it together, but it's really cool that other people are making use of it too to listen for what strengths and weaknesses are in their systems. I'll be bringing it to this get together too!  Fun, fun, fun!


You truly do have a real ear for music as you husband Richard says. I look forward to meeting both of you in March. Yes, these recordings are both a blessing and a curse at the same time. Awesome music quality and fun to listen to but at the same time if there are any weaknesses, they really do pop out too. So far, I have your cd (only on ipod until I get some blank cds) a pile from Steve Head from when I was down in Florida and a couple from the last Phoenix get together so I have no shortage of quality sq music at the moment. Always room for more of course.


----------



## badfish (Dec 9, 2011)

I'm in


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Ill be there playing Christmas bass with my 1 10 and 2 12s , doors wide open 

Did anyone check with Mark? He had mentioned to me it would be ok if we wanted another meet at his shop, but it was just in a general conversation. I'm sure somebody checked with him right? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

BigRed said:


> Ill be there playing Christmas bass with my 1 10 and 2 12s , doors wide open
> 
> Did anyone check with Mark? He had mentioned to me it would be ok if we wanted another meet at his shop, but it was just in a general conversation. I'm sure somebody checked with him right?
> 
> ...



Uh, oops no. I thought you did going from your post.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

papasin said:


> Uh, oops no. I thought you did going from your post.


I just PM'd Mark. I'm sure he'll get back to us soon. My bad for not confirming...if not, JT indicated we could do it at the park like the time before last.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

If I'm in town, I'll swing by.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

papasin said:


> I just PM'd Mark. I'm sure he'll get back to us soon. My bad for not confirming...if not, JT indicated we could do it at the park like the time before last.


cool. I guess I should of been more clear


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Christmas Music four days before Christmas 

Sacrilege!


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Location to be confirmed by host, but tentatively...

Date: December 21, 2013 SATURDAY
Time: 10:30 - ????
Where: 19210 Van Ness Ave, Torrance, CA 90501
Mark's number for contact is 3oneZero = Seven 1 Four - 1017

It's very close to the 405 - 190th & Van Ness (south of 190th - 100 yards on Van Ness)

Same as last time (potluck style)?

List of attendees

1. JT - John
2. xxxbusa - Mark
3. michaelsil1 - Michael
4. papasin - Richard
5. MrsPapasin - Linda
6. UNBROKEN
7. Palldat - Paul
8. badfish - John
9. BigRed - Jim

Maybe:
10. cobb2819 - Jacob

*Diezel10* - feel free to confirm (you mentioned you were down, but wasn't sure)
*ZacG26* - would love to get a chance to hear your system(s)

...quote and fill-in as we go


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

papasin said:


> Location to be confirmed by host, but tentatively...
> 
> Date: December 21, 2013 SATURDAY
> Time: 10:30 - ????
> ...


that's 9 guys with actual SQ systems to demo, cool!!


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

jtaudioacc said:


> that's 9 guys with actual SQ systems to demo, cool!!


9 People, one is not a guy...just saying.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

cobb2819 said:


> 9 People, one is not a guy...just saying.


oops, my bad. 7 guys, Linda,(girl) and 1 Michael. :laugh:


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

jtaudioacc said:


> oops, my bad. 7 guys, Linda,(girl) and 1 Michael. :laugh:



I heard that!


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

Hey All - I would have jumped in and gave the nod early on,
But I did mention to Jim last week pretty much anytime is okay.

So lets do this............


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

xxx_busa said:


> Hey All - I would have jumped in and gave the nod early on,
> But I did mention to Jim last week pretty much anytime is okay.
> 
> So lets do this............


Thanks Mark, appreciate you letting us come back and would love to hear the changes.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

xxx_busa said:


> Hey All - I would have jumped in and gave the nod early on,
> But I did mention to Jim last week pretty much anytime is okay.
> 
> So lets do this............


Thank You Mark


----------



## ZacG26 (Jul 26, 2013)

papasin said:


> Location to be confirmed by host, but tentatively...
> 
> Date: December 21, 2013 SATURDAY
> Time: 10:30 - ????
> ...



I'd love to make it, my car can be there for sure, I'll work on getting some more!
It'll be my first gtg so be easy on me lol.
And I have no cooking talent so i'll have to trick one of my friends into making something or be bringing drinks lol


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Do we have a full size BBQ?


----------



## MrsPapasin (May 21, 2013)

BigRed said:


> Ill be there playing Christmas bass with my 1 10 and 2 12s , doors wide open


Yippee! That sounds like some serious fun! I can't wait!  :antlers:


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

everyone give Palldat a hug when you see him  He loves hugs!!


----------



## MrsPapasin (May 21, 2013)

james2266 said:


> You truly do have a real ear for music as you husband Richard says. I look forward to meeting both of you in March. Yes, these recordings are both a blessing and a curse at the same time. Awesome music quality and fun to listen to but at the same time if there are any weaknesses, they really do pop out too. So far, I have your cd (only on ipod until I get some blank cds) a pile from Steve Head from when I was down in Florida and a couple from the last Phoenix get together so I have no shortage of quality sq music at the moment. Always room for more of course.


Thank you again, James, for the compliments! I looking forward to meeting you as well! March isn't all that far away. So see you soon!


----------



## MrsPapasin (May 21, 2013)

jtaudioacc said:


> that's 9 guys with actual SQ systems to demo, cool!!


JT, I'll forgive the slip up. You're too sweet to think of me as one of the "guys" Thank you. 



cobb2819 said:


> 9 People, one is not a guy...just saying.


Jacob, thanks for calling it to his attention though. Lol



palldat said:


> Finishing up system now. Hopefully, folks will be more open to outsiders.





BigRed said:


> everyone give Palldat a hug when you see him  He loves hugs!!


palldat, it's going to be loads of fun! I'm the biggest outsider being the only girl at these meets interested in this SQ stuff and the Mr and I don't even live remotely near the SoCal area. Lol. So don't worry hugs and holiday cheer for all! I would be honored if you let me listen to your car too. See you at the meet!


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

jtaudioacc said:


> that's 9 guys with actual SQ systems to demo, cool!!


Atleast 8 confirmed SQ systems Need Big Jim to help bring out the Q in my S.


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

BigRed said:


> everyone give Palldat a hug when you see him  He loves hugs!!


Thanks Jim


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

The last time I was not prepared to bring anything but if someone wants to do a grill I will be more than happy to bring some meat.

If not maybe thoughts on what would be good; outside all day and not get everyone the skirvey 

As before I will bring a laptop with the Mosconi 6to8 software and Rockford 3Sixty Software. Also I will have my music (few hundred Gigs) if anyone wants to copy CD's or tune or burn or whatever.


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

I'll work on the grill


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

palldat said:


> The last time I was not prepared to bring anything but if soeone wants to do a grill I will be more than happy to bring some meat.
> 
> If not maybe thoughts on what would be good outside all day and not get everyone the skirvey.
> 
> As before I will bring a laptop with the Mosconi 6to8 software and Rockford 3Sixty Software. Also I will have my music (few hundred Gigs) if anyone wants to copy CD's or tune or burn or whatever.


Wow, that's one helluva offer man. Wanna move up here? We could use a few generous souls like you up here I hope you can make the March get together that I am about to work on with JT.


----------



## vivmike (May 24, 2013)

I'll be there. Zacg26 built my car also.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Date: December 21, 2013 SATURDAY
Time: 10:30 - ????
Where: 19210 Van Ness Ave, Torrance, CA 90501
Mark's number for contact is 3oneZero = Seven 1 Four - 1017

It's very close to the 405 - 190th & Van Ness (south of 190th - 100 yards on Van Ness)

Same as last time (potluck style)?

List of attendees

1. JT - John
2. xxxbusa - Mark
3. michaelsil1 - Michael
4. papasin - Richard
5. MrsPapasin - Linda
6. UNBROKEN
7. Palldat - Paul
8. badfish - John
9. BigRed - Jim
10. ZacG26
11. vivmike

Maybe:
10. cobb2819 - Jacob

Diezel10 - feel free to confirm


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

xxx_busa said:


> I'll work on the grill


I can bring some Hickory Chunks and Meat


Mark,

Did you install those goodies sitting in your desk?


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

michaelsil1 said:


> I can bring some Hickory Chunks and Meat
> 
> 
> Mark,
> ...


bring an air freshener buwahahaha


----------



## AndyInOC (Jul 22, 2008)

Man I need to buy the rest of the stuff and get my install under way...


----------



## BlkRamRt (Nov 27, 2013)

This is super close to my house. I might swing by to check out the SQ rides so I can get a good idea on how I should do my system the right way.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

BlkRamRt said:


> This is super close to my house. I might swing by to check out the SQ rides so I can get a good idea on how I should do my system the right way.


there might be a few rams u can check out


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

Come on by....the last one was my first one and I picked up tons of ideas and learned more than I ever thought I would.

If this is that close to your house you can't be far from me cause it's barely 5 minutes from my place.


----------



## BlkRamRt (Nov 27, 2013)

I will definitely try to be there. as of now its 90% yes. since you have the same model of truck as I do, it will be a perfect example so I can get more ideas on which route I should take with mine.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

UNBROKEN said:


> Come on by....the last one was my first one and I picked up tons of ideas and learned more than I ever thought I would.


And spent a crap ton of money shortly after the meet!!!


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

cobb2819 said:


> And spent a crap ton of money during and after the meet!!!


Fixed.


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

cobb2819 said:


> And spent a crap ton of money shortly after the meet!!!


Don't remind me. That meet cost me about 3 grand. LOL


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

UNBROKEN said:


> Don't remind me. That meet cost me about 3 grand. LOL


But totally worth it for the SQ goodness.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

UNBROKEN said:


> Don't remind me. That meet cost me about 3 grand. LOL


Sounds like a personal problem.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

come by and listen to 1 10" that sounds like 2 average subs in output.


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

So THAT's what Santa brought early. Very nice.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

rawdawg,

Are you still vaping?


----------



## DonH (Jun 25, 2009)

Am I allowed? HEHE I love zapco for what its worth  I wouldnt consider my install as a SQ system but what the heck why not?

Im hoping some barley pop is not frowned upon? Ill bring some 12 packs


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

DonH said:


> Am I allowed? HEHE I love zapco for what its worth  I wouldnt consider my install as a SQ system but what the heck why not?
> 
> Im hoping some barley pop is not frowned upon? Ill bring some 12 packs


Come on down the more the merrier.


----------



## DonH (Jun 25, 2009)

michaelsil1 said:


> Come on down the more the merrier.


Sweet! you all can laugh at my vinyl skills :laugh:

I sure can build a sub but man I cant wrap some doors without some sort of tare hah


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Date: December 21, 2013 SATURDAY
Time: 10:30 - ????
Where: 19210 Van Ness Ave, Torrance, CA 90501
Mark's number for contact is 3oneZero = Seven 1 Four - 1017

It's very close to the 405 - 190th & Van Ness (south of 190th - 100 yards on Van Ness)

Same as last time (potluck style)?

List of attendees

1. JT - John
2. xxxbusa - Mark
3. michaelsil1 - Michael
4. papasin - Richard
5. MrsPapasin - Linda
6. UNBROKEN
7. Palldat - Paul
8. badfish - John
9. BigRed - Jim
10. ZacG26
11. vivmike
12. BlkRamRt (90% yes...good enough )
13. DonH - Don

Maybe:
10. cobb2819 - Jacob

Diezel10 - feel free to confirm
AndyInOC (and others) - just come on by with or without a system, if anything to hang out and check out other folks' systems...not a pre-requisite to have one. IMHO the purpose of these things is to promote SQ and help each other achieve their goals and share ideas, best way to learn.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

DonH said:


> Am I allowed? HEHE I love zapco for what its worth  I wouldnt consider my install as a SQ system but what the heck why not?
> 
> Im hoping some barley pop is not frowned upon? Ill bring some 12 packs


Looking forward to meeting you. Hehe, the Zapco comment was an inside joke on another thread that palldat, me, and a few others on here were on. I don't even run or own any Zapco products and I got sucked into it. Don't remind me and don't necessarily want to relive it lol.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Yes. Anybody is welcome. Simplicity in Sounds meet was mostly spectators and they all still had a good time. Come get the sq bug 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

I have a couple coolers I can bring. I believe I still have plates and napkins. I know where my box of utensils is, just not sure I'll be near there before Sat.


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

plates, napkins,and plastic knives,forks, spoons, and the BBQ are covered...


----------



## BlkRamRt (Nov 27, 2013)

IF YOU LADIES AND GENTLEMEN NEED ANYTHING LET ME KNOW.


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

So I will bring some seasoned Chicken.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

I'll bring some Ranchero to throw on the Grill.


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

I dunno what to bring....I'll just run and grab anything we wind up needing.

Jacob...you better be there.


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

Looks like I've gotten a hall pass for a few hours from the wife! Like usual, I'll be without music in the car, but will bring my CD. 

I'll be glad to bring some snacks or sweets. Any requests??


Beware of autocorrect...


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

DRTHJTA said:


> Looks like I've gotten a hall pass for a few hours from the wife! Like usual, I'll be without music in the car, but will bring my CD.
> 
> I'll be glad to bring some snacks or sweets. Any requests??
> 
> ...



The Smart will have an optical changer this go round.


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

papasin said:


> The Smart will have an optical changer this go round.



I look forward to it! Also, I didn't get a chance to listen to the Mrs Christmas cd last weekend. 


Beware of autocorrect...


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

DRTHJTA said:


> I look forward to it! Also, I didn't get a chance to listen to the Mrs Christmas cd last weekend.
> 
> 
> Beware of autocorrect...


Definitely worth the listen. Those 'Have a Bass Christmas' songs make everything shake in my ride. It is both impressive and quite frightening at the same time. Afraid that a midbass or my Ultimo might just not make it to the end of the song. Imaging is wonderful on alot of other songs too. I have been using it to tune the past week or so. Maybe it will get me into the Christmas spirit actually. Bah Humbug. I guess deep down I know my x-mas is not until March


----------



## rawdawg (Apr 27, 2007)

michaelsil1 said:


> rawdawg,
> 
> Are you still vaping?


Yes. Just leaving a Kanye West concert. SQ was not to be found.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

rawdawg said:


> Yes. Just leaving a Kanye West concert. SQ was not to be found.


dont tell him that. lol

were you on a man date? i saw some pic on facebook. lol


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

rawdawg said:


> Yes. Just leaving a Kanye West concert. SQ was not to be found.


Did you have to pay for that?


I see Mango's in your Future


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Michael has a pretty good christmas cd as well. Maybe he will share it with us


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

BigRed said:


> Michael has a pretty good christmas cd as well. Maybe he will share it with us



Would be interested to hear it. 'Tis the season.


----------



## rawdawg (Apr 27, 2007)

jtaudioacc said:


> dont tell him that. lol
> 
> were you on a man date? i saw some pic on facebook. lol


Yeah, I was set-up. Didn't know until the morning of. Kanye's fans are part New Romantics/Speed Metal/Trailer park/Off kilter Hip Hop with skinny jeans and red shoes. Lots of red shoes.

Sister is lead make up artist on his tour. Tickets were gratis and very good seating... unfortunately.


----------



## ZacG26 (Jul 26, 2013)

Anyone need me to bring my RTA? I could make some spec stands for Freq out too if needed. I'm not sure what goes on at these things...


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

ZacG26 said:


> Anyone need me to bring my RTA? I could make some spec stands for Freq out too if needed. I'm not sure what goes on at these things...


I would love to see what my system looks like to the rta. I have a software one but I don't know what the heck I am doing.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

make sure to bring a chair if you have one.


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

jtaudioacc said:


> make sure to bring a chair if you have one.


 I thought that was what all the sq cars were for


----------



## Jetskier (Apr 16, 2013)

Hey guys...new here. Getting ready to put together a system in my QX56. I'd love to hear some of your systems. Is it cool to just show up, chat, and take a listen, and perhaps point me to a good, uh, great installer.
I might even let you guys listen to my stock Bose stereo. 

Gary
Hermosa Beach


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

Jetskier said:


> Hey guys...new here. Getting ready to put together a system in my QX56. I'd love to hear some of your systems. Is it cool to just show up, chat, and take a listen, and perhaps point me to a good, uh, great installer.
> I might even let you guys listen to my stock Bose stereo.
> 
> Gary
> Hermosa Beach


Hey Gary! Of course it's cool to come out and listen! That's what I've been doing!


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Jetskier said:


> Hey guys...new here. Getting ready to put together a system in my QX56. I'd love to hear some of your systems. Is it cool to just show up, chat, and take a listen, and perhaps point me to a good, uh, great installer.
> 
> I might even let you guys listen to my stock Bose stereo.
> 
> ...



I heard that JT guy is pretty good, uh, ok, pretty great at installing.  

Come on out and just show up, the point of these things IMHO is to definitely to learn and check out other people's systems. Look forward to meeting you!


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

Yea man...come on out. I'm in HB too.


----------



## Jetskier (Apr 16, 2013)

papasin said:


> I heard that JT guy is pretty good, uh, ok, pretty great at installing.
> 
> Come on out and just show up, the point of these things IMHO is to definitely to learn and check out other people's systems. Look forward to meeting you!


Ha...I just read your review for JT. He looks like, and sounds like, he's exactly the guy I'm looking for. 

Hope to see y'all there.


----------



## charliekwin (Apr 22, 2012)

I'm gonna put myself on the "maybe" list. There's a chance I'll be flying out to Austin on Sunday morning for business, so I'll see how it goes. Have a more listenable car, I think, after making some tuning tweaks a few days ago that I'm happy with, a slightly wonky driver notwithstanding.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Saturday Weather Report

Sunny 70 

We have it like that in the Winter!


----------



## Diezel10 (Dec 22, 2010)

papasin said:


> Location to be confirmed by host, but tentatively...
> 
> Date: December 21, 2013 SATURDAY
> Time: 10:30 - ????
> ...


*Diezel10 - Confirmed*


----------



## Diezel10 (Dec 22, 2010)

Oh.....I replaced the Kronos with 2 Minotaurs.....need someone with RTA, Eric Stevens tuned by Ear....Thanks Eric!.....

Also... I'll Bring, Carne Asada and Marinated Chicken "Sinaloan Style" !!


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Date: December 21, 2013 SATURDAY
Time: 10:30 - ????
Where: 19210 Van Ness Ave, Torrance, CA 90501
Mark's number for contact is 3oneZero = Seven 1 Four - 1017

It's very close to the 405 - 190th & Van Ness (south of 190th - 100 yards on Van Ness)

Same as last time (potluck style)?

List of attendees

1. JT - John
2. xxxbusa - Mark
3. michaelsil1 - Michael
4. papasin - Richard
5. MrsPapasin - Linda
6. UNBROKEN
7. Palldat - Paul
8. badfish - John
9. BigRed - Jim
10. ZacG26
11. vivmike
12. BlkRamRt (90% yes...good enough )
13. DonH - Don
14. Jetskier - Gary
15. Diezel10
16. luvmusic - Dave

Maybe:
17. cobb2819 - Jacob
18. charliekwin


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

papasin said:


> Date: December 21, 2013 SATURDAY
> Time: 10:30 - ????
> Where: 19210 Van Ness Ave, Torrance, CA 90501
> Mark's number for contact is 3oneZero = Seven 1 Four - 1017
> ...


I'll be there and I'll bring some sort of sweet... Cookies ok?


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

DRTHJTA said:


> I'll be there and I'll bring some sort of sweet... Cookies ok?


oops, sorry about that. remember the post you said about getting a hall pass. why not bring the wife again...and this time, let her listen from the driver's seat.  :laugh:


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

I won't be coming down, but if anyone will be passing through Visalia/Fresno area (along 99), I would be happy to provide a quart or two of ice cream.


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

papasin said:


> oops, sorry about that. remember the post you said about getting a hall pass. why not bring the wife again...and this time, let her listen from the driver's seat.  :laugh:


Well, since her parents are coming into town Friday, I don't think she'll be coming... And in all fairness, I asked if she wanted to sit in the driver's seat and she declined... She claims to not have a very good ear.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

rton20s said:


> I won't be coming down, but if anyone will be passing through Visalia/Fresno area (along 99), I would be happy to provide a quart or two of ice cream.



We'll be coming down I-5, on Friday night. We won't have a good way to store it.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

papasin said:


> We'll be coming down I-5, on Friday night. We won't have a good way to store it.


Ice Chest and Dry Ice


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

DRTHJTA said:


> Well, since her parents are coming into town Friday, I don't think she'll be coming... And in all fairness, I asked if she wanted to sit in the driver's seat and she declined... She claims to not have a very good ear.



I don't buy it. MrsPapasin, BigRed, and I are working to convert MrsRed into an SQ wife. Just add her to the list.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

papasin said:


> I don't buy it. MrsPapasin, BigRed, and I are working to convert MrsRed into an SQ wife. Just add her to the list.


I gave my wife MrsPapasin's SQ Christmas CD to break her in. There were a few that she skipped, but she enjoyed it otherwise. I think track 01 is her favorite. 

I had to drive up to Berkeley and back yesterday and was kicking myself because I left all of my CDs at home, including all of those I picked up at SiS from the GTG. I ended up just streaming a bunch of talk radio.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

rton20s said:


> I gave my wife MrsPapasin's SQ Christmas CD to break her in. There were a few that she skipped, but she enjoyed it otherwise. I think track 01 is her favorite.
> 
> 
> 
> I had to drive up to Berkeley and back yesterday and was kicking myself because I left all of my CDs at home, including all of those I picked up at SiS from the GTG. I ended up just streaming a bunch of talk radio.



Interesting. That's two votes for Sara Bareilles.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

michaelsil1 said:


> Ice Chest and Dry Ice



Two kids worth of gear, enough clothes for 4 days, and two 12s in the trunk...not much space.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

papasin said:


> Interesting. That's two votes for Sara Bareilles.


She even knew who it was, but couldn't recall her name at first. 



papasin said:


> Two kids worth of gear, enough clothes for 4 days, and two 12s in the trunk...not much space.


I have an ice chest with wheels if you want to hook it to the back of the car.


----------



## Jetskier (Apr 16, 2013)

Never been to one of these events before, and in anticipation of coming to this one I'm experiencing a very uneasy and odd feeling that my wallet is getting much, much lighter. Is this normal?

Gary


----------



## charliekwin (Apr 22, 2012)

Jetskier said:


> Never been to one of these events before, and in anticipation of coming to this one I'm experiencing a very uneasy and odd feeling that my wallet is getting much, much lighter. Is this normal?
> 
> Gary


Yeah, well...that's what happened to me after my first meet. Just set a budget and force yourself not to go over it...by more than 25 or 50%.


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

Jetskier said:


> Never been to one of these events before, and in anticipation of coming to this one I'm experiencing a very uneasy and odd feeling that my wallet is getting much, much lighter. Is this normal?
> 
> Gary


You might ask UNBROKEN about his experience from the last GTG we had down here...


----------



## Jetskier (Apr 16, 2013)

charliekwin said:


> Yeah, well...that's what happened to me after my first meet. Just set a budget and force yourself not to go over it...by more than 25 or 50%.


I know myself too well. Sounds exactly like me. I just don't know if I should set the budget low knowing I'm going to blow right thru it, or set it high...knowing I'm going to blow right thru it. 

Oh my God, what have I gotten myself into?




DRTHJTA said:


> You might ask UNBROKEN about his experience from the last GTG we had down here...


UNBROKEN, Would you like to share? :laugh:


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

Jetskier said:


> I know myself too well. Sounds exactly like me. I just don't know if I should set the budget low knowing I'm going to blow right thru it, or set it high...knowing I'm going to blow right thru it.
> 
> Oh my God, what have I gotten myself into?
> 
> ...


A little afraid of this myself but then again I already do have some pretty high end equipment already according to what I read anyways. I am just hoping to learn a little on how to make it sound like it is higher end equipment as well. I wonder if trading equipment happens much at these events?:blush:


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

Jetskier said:


> UNBROKEN, Would you like to share? :laugh:


I can chime in a bit on his experience. He spent boatloads of cash and took his truck apart twice in the 2 (+ or -) weeks following the GTG.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

We're supposed to be helping, not scare people off. 

Jacob, are you coming down?


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

After my second GTG, I sold my components and subwoofer and bought a different set of components and subwoofer worth about 3-4 times as much. Just go into the event knowing you're going to want to make some changes. 

And Papasin is still trying to convince me to spend more.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

papasin said:


> We're supposed to be helping, not scare people off.
> 
> Jacob, are you coming down?


Sorry to say, but no. I'll be leaving to Albuquerque on Saturday.


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

cobb2819 said:


> I can chime in a bit on his experience. He spent boatloads of cash and took his truck apart twice in the 2 (+ or -) weeks following the GTG.


It was worth every penny and all the time too. I can't possibly think of anything out there I'd want to "upgrade" to at this point.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

rton20s said:


> After my second GTG, I sold my components and subwoofer and bought a different set of components and subwoofer worth about 3-4 times as much. Just go into the event knowing you're going to want to make some changes.
> 
> And Papasin is still trying to convince me to spend more.


Actually, I'm just trying to save you time and money. Why go a couple half steps, when you should just go all the way from the beginning. UNBROKEN, help me out here.   :laugh:


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

papasin said:


> Actually, I'm just trying to save you time and money. Why go a couple half steps, when you should just go all the way from the beginning. UNBROKEN, help me out here.   :laugh:


I am curious what everyone's comments will be on my equipment once they see/hear it in person as well. Also, even moreso, a little afraid of it too as I have already spent so much on this money pit hobby. I am in this far tho, I have to get to where i am completely happy with my sound on a day to day; song to song basis. If that requires more/different equipment so be it. It will likely take me longer than Unbroken however as I don't have alot of disposable income these days. Hopefully it won't require alot tho:blush:


----------



## AndyInOC (Jul 22, 2008)

Budget? Lol

I think I have almost as much wrapped up in the front stage of the Tacoma I'm building at the moment as I do in the full build on my xb (which was a super budget build).


----------



## vivmike (May 24, 2013)

Will anyone have a 15" or 18" IB setup I can listen to?


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

vivmike said:


> Will anyone have a 15" or 18" IB setup I can listen to?


xxxbusa has 12's. But our meets our Forrest Gump style. "You never know what you're gonna get"


----------



## ZacG26 (Jul 26, 2013)

BigRed said:


> xxxbusa has 12's. But our meets our Forrest Gump style. "You never know what you're gonna get"


LOL!


Someone help me out if I am out of line, 
I had a bunch of stuff I was going to post up in classifieds after my build is done, there are a few things I know I am not going to be using and a bunch of old school and used stuff. I figure I'd let my locals get first crack at it and save some shipping, I'm not trying to turn this into a f/s thread or the GTG into a swap meet so *PM* me if you want a list and I'll bring just the stuff you want...
Im not trying to piss anyone off, so let me know if im not allowed to do that and i'll delete it/not bring.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

UNBROKEN said:


> It was worth every penny and all the time too. I can't possibly think of anything out there I'd want to "upgrade" to at this point.


I can think of a few things!


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

michaelsil1 said:


> I can think of a few things!


you do it first Michael!!  with your crusty focal speakers that have made it thru 700 packs of cigarettes and 4 5 gallon drums of vape


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

BigRed said:


> you do it first Michael!!  with your crusty focal speakers that have made it thru 700 packs of cigarettes and 4 5 gallon drums of vape


I would be happy to make some changes, but who's going to pay for it?


I think crusty adds a nice mellow yellow to the experience!


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm definitely content right now. The only thing that may need to be done is a tuning tweak or 2 after the new sub fully settles in. 
I have another project truck at home that I need to start planning the audio for though....who know how that's gonna turn out.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

UNBROKEN said:


> I have another project truck at home that I need to start planning the audio for though....who know how that's gonna turn out.


Expensive.


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

Aren't they all? lol


----------



## Hoptologist (Sep 14, 2012)

rton20s said:


> After my second GTG, I sold my components and subwoofer and bought a different set of components and subwoofer worth about 3-4 times as much. Just go into the event knowing you're going to want to make some changes.
> 
> And Papasin is still trying to convince me to spend more.


Did you get that black thing installed yet?


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Hoptologist said:


> Did you get that black thing installed yet?


No... but I am anxious to get some work done. Coming out of the SiS GTG, I was pretty sick. Joey was a huge help in getting me motivated to move forward. I'm hoping to have some serious progress soon.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

UNBROKEN said:


> I'm definitely content right now. The only thing that may need to be done is a tuning tweak or 2 after the new sub fully settles in.



After MrsPapasin gets done listening, I want a turn. There's always something.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

UNBROKEN said:


> Aren't they all? lol



My next one is a "budget" build.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

papasin said:


> My next one is a "budget" build.


We all have different definitions of "budget." I never did go take a sneak peek at the family truckster. I'll be sure to keep an eye out for another build thread.


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

papasin said:


> After MrsPapasin gets done listening, I want a turn. There's always something.


Absolutely...I look forward to everyone's opinions. 
I don't think there will be any more stereo upgrades to this truck though. I'm only a few parts away from finishing it for good then it's on to my next project.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

UNBROKEN said:


> Absolutely...I look forward to everyone's opinions.
> 
> I don't think there will be any more stereo upgrades to this truck though. I'm only a few parts away from finishing it for good then it's on to my next project.



Just messin . I haven't been at this nearly as long as some...but I've learned there's always room for improvement, and sometimes, it has nothing to do with changing the gear.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

rton20s said:


> We all have different definitions of "budget." I never did go take a sneak peek at the family truckster. I'll be sure to keep an eye out for another build thread.



What makes you think I was referring to that vehicle.


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm sure it'll need some tweaks here and there. I'll bug Jim for that stuff. lol


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

UNBROKEN said:


> I'm sure it'll need some tweaks here and there. I'll bug Jim for that stuff. lol



Could also improve install locations. Once you go floor...


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

Date: December 21, 2013 SATURDAY
Time: 10:30 - ????
Where: 19210 Van Ness Ave, Torrance, CA 90501
Mark's number for contact is 3oneZero = Seven 1 Four - 1017

It's very close to the 405 - 190th & Van Ness (south of 190th - 100 yards on Van Ness)

just slap that in here for anyone reading so you don't need to go searching the pages for it.


----------



## Jetskier (Apr 16, 2013)

So how long do these GTG's last? I may have to work in the morning, but I really want to make it so I can hear some of these amazing set-ups, and get some direction for my own system. 

Gary


----------



## Jetskier (Apr 16, 2013)

UNBROKEN said:


> It was worth every penny and all the time too. I can't possibly think of anything out there I'd want to "upgrade" to at this point.


Mr. Unbroken, are you using the Crossblock with ur Utopia's?


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

jtaudioacc said:


> Date: December 21, 2013 SATURDAY
> Time: 10:30 - ????
> Where: 19210 Van Ness Ave, Torrance, CA 90501
> Mark's number for contact is 3oneZero = Seven 1 Four - 1017
> ...


Since our original posts can't be updated, I went ahead and asked a mod to update my post on the first page (second post of the thread), so that info should be readily available to anyone who wanders in from the first page.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Jetskier said:


> So how long do these GTG's last? I may have to work in the morning, but I really want to make it so I can hear some of these amazing set-ups, and get some direction for my own system.
> 
> Gary


Last time, we were there until dark. For the Mrs. and myself, it's usually a function of how long the kids last.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

Jetskier said:


> So how long do these GTG's last? I may have to work in the morning, but I really want to make it so I can hear some of these amazing set-ups, and get some direction for my own system.
> 
> Gary


when we had them at my shop, i always stayed until 11-12. then the late night crew went to eat. lol

i'd guess saturday will be around 5-6. maybe later? get dark and cold, so not sure how many will stick around. 

richard with the 2011 honda accord should be showing up, too.


----------



## Jetskier (Apr 16, 2013)

Great to hear...thanks.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Jetskier said:


> Mr. Unbroken, are you using the Crossblock with ur Utopia's?


No 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

Jetskier said:


> Mr. Unbroken, are you using the Crossblock with ur Utopia's?





BigRed said:


> No
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What he said. They're run fully active.


----------



## Jetskier (Apr 16, 2013)

UNBROKEN said:


> What he said. They're run fully active.


Good... That's what I was hoping you were going to say.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

papasin said:


> What makes you think I was referring to that vehicle.


Nice... so you're finally going to pull all of the "junk" gear out of the Civic and go with a full Power Acoustik build? 

Let me know if you want to unload those boat anchor subwoofers on the cheap.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

rton20s said:


> Nice... so you're finally going to pull all of the "junk" gear out of the Civic and go with a full Power Acoustik build?
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know if you want to unload those boat anchor subwoofers on the cheap.



Nope, nope, and nope. There's a 4th vehicle in the equation.


----------



## charliekwin (Apr 22, 2012)

No traveling next week, so I'm in. Looks like everyone kind of went with a Mexican-ish theme with all the meat, so I'll grab some accoutrements to go with all the meat (chips, salsa, guacamole).

Updated list:


> Date: December 21, 2013 SATURDAY
> Time: 10:30 - ????
> Where: 19210 Van Ness Ave, Torrance, CA 90501
> Mark's number for contact is 3oneZero = Seven 1 Four - 1017
> ...


----------



## BlkRamRt (Nov 27, 2013)

Is anything else needed. drinks, snacks, more meat????


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

I just want to confirm that there is going to be a grill and grill master there


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

I've got a Weber I'm bringing, and coals and wood chips, as far as cooking, anyone is free to make themselves at home with it.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

xxx_busa said:


> I've got a Weber I'm bringing, and coals and wood chips, as far as cooking, anyone is free to make themselves at home with it.


I volunteer Michael!! You know he is actually a master chef


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

xxx_busa said:


> I've got a Weber I'm bringing, and coals and wood chips, as far as cooking, anyone is free to make themselves at home with it.


I just bought four pounds of Ranchera, it smells awesome!


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

Just back from the Store, Water Chips, Cuties, and BBQ Chips


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

jtaudioacc said:


> richard with the 2011 honda accord should be showing up, too.


One of the amazing set ups......


----------



## vivmike (May 24, 2013)

What is the address for this meet?


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Just got into town.



vivmike said:


> What is the address for this meet?


Date: December 21, 2013 SATURDAY
Time: 10:30 - ????
*Where: 19210 Van Ness Ave, Torrance, CA 90501
*Mark's number for contact is 3oneZero = Seven 1 Four - 1017

It's very close to the 405 - 190th & Van Ness (south of 190th - 100 yards on Van Ness)

Same as last time (potluck style)?

List of attendees

1. JT - John
2. xxxbusa - Mark
3. michaelsil1 - Michael
4. papasin - Richard
5. MrsPapasin - Linda
6. UNBROKEN
7. Palldat - Paul
8. badfish - John
9. BigRed - Jim
10. ZacG26
11. vivmike
12. BlkRamRt (90% yes...good enough )
13. DonH - Don
14. Jetskier - Gary
15. Diezel10
16. luvmusic - Dave
17. charliekwin - Nick


----------



## astrochex (Aug 7, 2009)

Have fun dudes and dudette!

Take many pics si vous plais.


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

Yes, more pics and overviews on what is sounding awesome would be great. So wish I could be there. Oh well, I have a feeling another one and much bigger will be happening in March.


----------



## DonH (Jun 25, 2009)

well My truck just took a **** on me guys  I cant make it out


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

astrochex said:


> Have fun dudes and dudette!
> 
> Take many pics si vous plais.



Here's one


----------



## AndyInOC (Jul 22, 2008)

Good to see all of you that I got to see (even briefly) JT that smart sounds fandamntastic


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

Good turn out today. Got to listen to 5-6 fantastic cars, eat some good food and have some good conversations....everything a GTG should be.
And thanks John and Richard for the CD's.


----------



## MrsPapasin (May 21, 2013)

Thanks everyone for a totally awesome meet today! I had so much fun and listened to so many fantastic sounding cars. Loved it! I didn't get to listen to all. Hope I will have that opportunity next time. Can't wait till the next meet. Keep up the good work guys! . And finally, thank you JT and BigRed for getting my car ready in time for this meet. Best Christmas ever!


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

some randomness from the meet.














































Michael's "squids"


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

couple of the inappropriate crew or is it a couple from the inappropriate crew?


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)




----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

WOPR Printer. 



























RawDawg like it Raw


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

that's about it. few more on my facebook page... facebook.com/jtaudioacc
but mainly just more of the same.

fun day tho. a lot of really good sounding cars. like, really good. thanks Mark for hosting. we need a couple heaters next time.

anyway, March 8th for James!!


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks again for the spot Mark. Thanks to all that came out. It was really great to see all the great cars and dedicated people.

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to all


----------



## charliekwin (Apr 22, 2012)

Nice meet today! Big thanks to Mark for hosting again. Thanks to all the folks who let me listen to their cars and the ones who spent some time in mine and offered suggestions. 

Well, except maybe for Michael, who went and convinced me to try a new curve, so now I gotta go and retune. Again.


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

Wow, I so can't wait for March 8th now. All I can say. I truly think the next meet will be the highlight of my trip. There were a couple that weren't there that are high on my list but overall I think this is exactly what I need right now. To hear some truly awesome sounding setups and to get some tips/ideas/suggestions for my own ride from some people far more knowledgeable than me in this stuff. The craftsmanship on most of these are impressive to say the least too. Puts mine to shame Maybe I will get some help on that front then too. I most definitely have some work to do on getting things sounding at least presentable in the coming months. 

Most definitely - Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

james2266 said:


> Wow, I so can't wait for March 8th now. All I can say. I truly think the next meet will be the highlight of my trip. There were a couple that weren't there that are high on my list but overall I think this is exactly what I need right now. To hear some truly awesome sounding setups and to get some tips/ideas/suggestions for my own ride from some people far more knowledgeable than me in this stuff. The craftsmanship on most of these are impressive to say the least too. Puts mine to shame Maybe I will get some help on that front then too. I most definitely have some work to do on getting things sounding at least presentable in the coming months.
> 
> Most definitely - Merry Christmas to all!


there's some that were there that i didn't get pics. with this much time ahead, hopefully jon w. and gary summers can make it. but we had some seriously good sounding cars today.


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

jtaudioacc said:


> there's some that were there that i didn't get pics. with this much time ahead, hopefully jon w. and gary summers can make it. but we had some seriously good sounding cars today.


Yes, it would be great if both of those two could make it. They might just be number 1 and 2 on my list of must hears. Jon has already been in touch with me about a listen and some live music which we will likely take him up on anyways but it would always be a great draw to get even more cars out too. I am planning something kind of similar to Gary's ride for my own so he is someone I might just hunt down for a listen too if he can't make it. Supposed to be an awesome guy to talk audio with too I hear


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

Looks like it was a great gtg. Wish I could have been there. I'm gonna try to make the one in March too.


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

Golden Ear said:


> Looks like it was a great gtg. Wish I could have been there. I'm gonna try to make the one in March too.


Sounds good, I look forward to meeting you.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

That was a great GTG!! 

Thank you Mark for allowing us to meet at your facility. Thank you Michael for cooking, and all the people that contributed with the food. We had people from as far as bakersfield, victorville, camp pendleton, and even Cupertino !!  lol

Some awesome cars. Thanks for the demo's from the new guys!

See you at the next one!


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

^ I guess Cupertino, CA in NorCal is not far at all?    lol

Still a little tired from the long work week and the drive down, but one word...WOW. Where do I start and apologize if I sound like a broken record.

1. Mark - very much appreciate you hosting. It is always a pleasure to chat with you, being a gearhead myself.  
2. Michael - concur on manning the grill, and was great to hear you bring your A-game too!  
2. SoCal regulars - it is always a pleasure to just hang out with you all. You guys make me and the family always feel welcome!
3. It was great to also meet some new folks, including luvmusic driving from Bakersfield and others that I got a chance to chat and listen to your cars. I’m no means done as a few of you definitely invigorated my SQ bug, so take this FWIW, but I would encourage thinking more about tuning and install, rather than which piece of equipment will make or break your system. I’m not saying gear does not matter, but don’t forget the other major pieces of the SQ puzzle. 
4. I echo what has been said over and over again about the number of excellent sounding cars (JT was being modest by saying good sounding…as BigRed said, was quite awesome). I don’t pretend to have golden ears, but the sheer number of quality sounding cars that I had the opportunity to listen to that were congregated in one place, was truly top notch. I also don’t want to take away from last meet where both Gary and Jon were able to be there, but I am really glad I came to this one.

The bar has been raised boys and girl!

Merry SQ Christmas everyone and may the New Year bring more SQ bliss to all!


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

papasin said:


> ^ I guess Cupertino, CA in NorCal is not far at all?    lol
> 
> Still a little tired from the long work week and the drive down, but one word...WOW. Where do I start and apologize if I sound like a broken record.
> 
> ...



That's a good lookin' family ya got there Richard and Linda. I look forward to meeting you guys and talking sq with you guys in a few months. Maybe we can figure a way to make my rig sound more to my liking. Merry Christmas to all and an sq New Year


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Sorry Richard. You drive down so much with your family that I consider you guys to be a part time SoCal resident . Always enjoy seeing the Papasins and thank you for supporting our events 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

papasin said:


> ^ I guess Cupertino, CA in NorCal is not far at all?    lol
> 
> Still a little tired from the long work week and the drive down, but one word...WOW. Where do I start and apologize if I sound like a broken record.
> 
> ...


Richard,

Nice family photos!

The A game is coming not quite there yet, but much closer. Linda's input helped and I need to try and implement it.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

BigRed said:


> Sorry Richard. You drive down so much with your family that I consider you guys to be a part time SoCal resident . Always enjoy seeing the Papasins and thank you for supporting our events
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Just messin. 

We are always glad to come down and enjoy good ol SoCal. Just reminds me of my college years.


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

james2266 said:


> Sounds good, I look forward to meeting you.


Looking forward to meeting you too, James!

Great pictures, Papasin Fam!

Merry Christmas and Happy SQ Year everyone!!


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

After a good day yesterday I ran up Mulholland this morning to play and ran into this guy at the top. Got to talk cars for about 15-20 minutes.










So....another good day today...


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

UNBROKEN said:


> After a good day yesterday I ran up Mulholland this morning to play and ran into this guy at the top. Got to talk cars for about 15-20 minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

DRTHJTA said:


> :thumbsup:


:2thumbsup:


----------



## diy.phil (May 23, 2011)

wow - good meet!! That's JL too!!


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Pretty cool. I've seen Leno at the Monterey Historic Races before, but he always has a huge crowd around him up there. That guy seriously knows and loves all things automobile (and motorcycle).

By the way, you should have offered to let him feature your truck on his YouTube show.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Nice meet you guys!  Glad to see SQ alive and kicking in the So Cal..


----------



## BlkRamRt (Nov 27, 2013)

it was a great GTG and let me tell you I learned alot. thanks to all of you that let me take a listen to your cars/trucks. overall it was fun and you guys made me rethink my system and I know I am going to start spending more money than expected thanks to all of you...lol....looking foward in going to GTG's in the future


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

jtaudioacc said:


> . . with this much time ahead, hopefully jon w. and gary summers can make it. . . .


I have it on my calendar too.  It's been too long since Da Benz has been in So. Cal. Nice GTG guys. It's good to see you are still going strong.


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

Buzzman said:


> I have it on my calendar too.  It's been too long since Da Benz has been in So. Cal. Nice GTG guys. It's good to see you are still going strong.


Sweet Buzzman's Benz is coming out to meet in March too. I was really hoping you would but I know it is a bit of a drive. Looking forward to meeting you too man. Gonna hear some Phass finally


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

Buzzman said:


> I have it on my calendar too.  It's been too long since Da Benz has been in So. Cal. Nice GTG guys. It's good to see you are still going strong.


That's wassup!


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Buzzman said:


> I have it on my calendar too.  It's been too long since Da Benz has been in So. Cal. Nice GTG guys. It's good to see you are still going strong.


Don,

Did you think it was going to die out just because you abandoned us? :laugh:


----------



## 2f150 (Oct 28, 2007)

Big thanks go out to the host, the chef, and the participants. 

I had a lot of fun and I learned a lot. I also learned I'm doing some things right. 

I'm hit and miss on these events and it's good to see the regulars, and it's good to meet the new guys too. 

Where's my WCA stickers Jim?

Jason


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...a/157887-so-california-march-8-2014-meet.html


----------



## FREQBOX (Jun 25, 2007)

AndyInOC said:


> Good to see all of you that I got to see (even briefly) JT that smart sounds fandamntastic


I second this! Great work JT and congrats on the amazing install Mrs Papasin!!!


----------



## FREQBOX (Jun 25, 2007)

UNBROKEN said:


> After a good day yesterday I ran up Mulholland this morning to play and ran into this guy at the top. Got to talk cars for about 15-20 minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I talked to him a couple years ago at a gas station not far from the NBC studios while he was filling up the Blastolene Special, awesome to see that beast on the road.


----------



## vivmike (May 24, 2013)

I almost left the meet confused. 3 different people told me 3 different things on what I needed to tune. What one would say would contradict what the other would recommend. Thankfully, Jim was there. He popped in a CD and showed me what needed improvement; for a new guy that is exactly what we need! Very humble guy for sure.

Few things I learned:
-the most expensive gear doesnt sound the best
-Marks IB subs sounded amazing, they sounded "real"
-if you are new to this, talk to Jim. 

Had a good time, their were some very cool guys there. Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

vivmike said:


> I almost left the meet confused. 3 different people told me 3 different things on what I needed to tune. What one would say would contradict what the other would recommend. Thankfully, Jim was there. He popped in a CD and showed me what needed improvement; for a new guy that is exactly what we need! Very humble guy for sure.
> 
> Few things I learned:
> -the most expensive gear doesnt sound the best
> ...


But how do you know HIS suggestions were correct??? hahahhaa...

Man, sorry I didn't drive down for this!


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> But how do you know HIS suggestions were correct??? hahahhaa...
> 
> Man, sorry I didn't drive down for this!


You and Bing should try and schedule to make it down to the one on March 8.


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

rton20s said:


> You and Bing should try and schedule to make it down to the one on March 8.


That would be cool but I will stop by to bug you guys before that anyways regardless. I think we are staying quite close to where your shop is for a few days.


----------



## vivmike (May 24, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> But how do you know HIS suggestions were correct??? hahahhaa...
> 
> Man, sorry I didn't drive down for this!


Why wouldn't they be? I obviously am not an expert, but the way he broke it down and showed me minor flaws was very helpful for a new guy. 

And he was open to me stopping by and having him fine tune the car. That's what I call identifying the problem and FIXING it.


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

vivmike said:


> Why wouldn't they be? I obviously am not an expert, but the way he broke it down and showed me minor flaws was very helpful for a new guy.
> 
> And he was open to me stopping by and having him fine tune the car. That's what I call identifying the problem and FIXING it.


I am pretty sure he was just poking fun at Jim there. Jim is one of the ones I will try spending a fair amount of time with to hopefully learn a lot more about tuning than my mediocre current knowledge. It will be interesting if his ways are similar to some of the others that I have gained info from off here. I hope he can train my ears a little to be able to pick out troubles a little easier too but that might be asking a lot


----------



## vivmike (May 24, 2013)

Oh, he must be good then. I see you are traveling a long way!


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

Jim is among the best...period.


----------



## MrsPapasin (May 21, 2013)

UNBROKEN said:


> Jim is among the best...period.


I second that!!! My Smart car sounds awesome because of Jim's inspiration on the design and his tuning along with JT's install. If anyone has any doubts about Jim's knowledge on the subject matter I invite you to take a listen to my car and hear for yourself. Just doing that should speak volumes about his skills and knowledge. Jim know his stuff!


----------



## copter (Aug 10, 2011)

New decals on the Smart Car??


----------



## vivmike (May 24, 2013)

MrsPapasin said:


> I second that!!! My Smart car sounds awesome because of Jim's inspiration on the design and his tuning along with JT's install. If anyone has any doubts about Jim's knowledge on the subject matter I invite you to take a listen to my car and hear for yourself. Just doing that should speak volumes about his skills and knowledge. Jim know his stuff!


Oh...you guys don't do your own tune or installs???? 

I thought your husband and you did your own cars form some reason. Very nice nonetheless.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

vivmike said:


> Oh...you guys don't do your own tune or installs????
> 
> 
> 
> I thought your husband and you did your own cars form some reason. Very nice nonetheless.



For my Civic, JT built the pillars and the kicks, I did the rest of the install myself.

For my wife's Smart, it started out as a DIY build that I did exclusively, but we changed some things up and got both Jim and JT's help for some of the recent changes .

We are very appreciative of both Jim's tuning and JT's installs on our cars. We've mentioned that quite a few times on our build threads, along with a professional review thread I started on DIYMA for JT...but we're happy to clarify that if anyone has any questions. They are both an asset to the car audio SQ community and we are all very fortunate to have them. They are both a couple of the most honest and stand up guys both my wife and I have the pleasure of working with. I would not hesitate to go to either of them and wholeheartedly endorse their respective expertise.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

copter said:


> New decals on the Smart Car??



I see a Morel dome and tweet. I think you need to come out to the next meet to see for yourself.


----------



## MrsPapasin (May 21, 2013)

papasin said:


> I see a Morel dome and tweet. I think you need to come out to the next meet to see for yourself.


Yeah that's Richard's car with a morel 3-way and an illusion sub. Had the pleasure to listen to that JT and BigRed masterpiece and it's awesome!


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I think the comment was concerning the Smart that can be seen in the distance through the windshield


----------



## copter (Aug 10, 2011)

papasin said:


> I see a Morel dome and tweet. I think you need to come out to the next meet to see for yourself.


I was in Sac. Where were you?

Happy Holidays and can't wait to listen to it!!


----------



## rawdawg (Apr 27, 2007)

Every iteration of BigRed's has been nothing short of magic. And I've heard plenty of them.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

2f150 said:


> Where's my WCA stickers Jim?


In work. When we have something, we'll be sure to let you know. 



copter said:


> I was in Sac. Where were you?


We had other family commitments...but with the SiS GTG, the Sac show, and this SoCal GTG all within the month of December alone, SQ in CA is looking and sounding really good! Let's keep the momentum up and keep SQ going strong here on the West Coast. Looking forward to the New Year and all the SQ goodness to come!


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

For those that wanted to know the song I played with the insane width, the song is Spanish town by ziggurats


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## astrochex (Aug 7, 2009)

Looks like a great time was had by all. Well done!


----------



## MrsPapasin (May 21, 2013)

BigRed said:


> For those that wanted to know the song I played with the insane width, the song is Spanish town by ziggurats
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you, BigRed! Sounds awesome in the Smart. Love the coin rolling around at the beginning.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

BigRed said:


> For those that wanted to know the song I played with the insane width, the song is Spanish town by ziggurats


Ziggurats is the 2007 album from Australian three-piece band The Beautiful Girls. It was released in May, 2007 and features the single I Thought About You.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Notloudenuf said:


> Ziggurats is the 2007 album from Australian three-piece band The Beautiful Girls. It was released in May, 2007 and features the single I Thought About You.


Well you get the drift 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

BigRed said:


> Well you get the drift


With you recommending it I had to hear it.  I had to do a little more indepth searching when it didn't pop up straight away on youtube. 
Thanks for the recommendation, I bet it sounds great on a nice system.


----------



## 2f150 (Oct 28, 2007)

BigRed said:


> Well you get the drift
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



The unfamiliar tracks with the crazy stage always gets em!


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

A couple folks at the GTG asked what charger we were using for our cars. Here you go.










I cut off the eyelets and wired it directly with the included 15A fuse to my battery terminals.



















JT did similarly for MrsPapasin's Smart. This is not a full blown power supply. It's also not the fastest charger, but in our experience, does a better job than others.

Currently less than $90 from Amazon, Prime too. 

http://www.amazon.com/CTEK-Multi-70...UTF8&qid=1388204800&sr=8-1&keywords=ctek+7002


----------

